# National Wear Your Pajamas To Work Day!



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 16, 2016)

[h=1]NATIONAL WEAR YOUR PAJAMAS TO WORK DAY – APRIL 16[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#WearYourPajamasToWorkDay



Are you celebrating? Make WF your workplace! POST TODAY'S PJ SELFIES HERE!


----------



## Schrody (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm unemployed..  And already got out of my pj's...


----------



## Sonata (Apr 16, 2016)

It is not a working day today but even if it was I usually wear a nightshirt and not pj's - hardly decent enough to be seen in!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 16, 2016)

Schrodes - you can submit that selfie on the other thread!  

Thanks for watching out for my eyes, Sonata!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, where's your PJ's, wise guy? :tongue:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 16, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well, where's your PJ's, wise guy? :tongue:










_Ketchup_. 

_Check .... mate_.


[I am waking up, guys! It's only 8 am!]


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 16, 2016)

Never wore pj's to work, but did wear sweats for a while - but it was just after my prostate surgery and no one minded - until my boss politely asked me to change.  Of course, now that I'm retired I wear what might be considered pj bottoms all the time - jeans on formal occasions.  No pics, though that's what I'm wearing in my profile pic.

When they came up with casual Friday at work I shed my coat and tie quickly; of course, the managers and up stuck with suits.  This made us feel even more like peons - although wearing suits in the 110 degree summers in Texas never made much sense to me, so if they suffered, let them suffer.:-D


----------



## Gumby (Apr 16, 2016)

I have to say that it seems like people wear their PJ's and slippers out in public all the time, now. The most I could make myself do was sweatpants to work. Way back when I did work, that is. Hmmm, that doesn't sound good, what I meant to say was, when I worked for a boss. I actually work all the time, but it's for me, now.


----------

